
5 Business Lessons You Can Learn From The Hip-Hop Industry - transburgh
http://www.college-startup.com/business2/5-business-lessons-you-can-learn-from-the-hip-hop-industry/
======
doompuma
I've got three more for you:

1) Industry rule number 4,080: record company people are shady.

2) Guns, bitches and bling were never part of the Four Elements, and never
will be.

3) Do not let your own industry degenerate into a self-promoting cesspit of
inbred attitudes that... well, never mind.

------
mynameishere
Alert Warren Buffett!

~~~
jraines
I'd say Geico is an example of a Buffett-owned company that pretty much nails
these (except maybe the last one, provocation).

